# Sunning in the Sun Room



## Styx (Jul 19, 2013)

Guts, the red tegu, enjoying the tegu room (aka the run room) while I paparazzi him.




Enjoying the sun and the hot tiles. He likes to stretch his legs out for max effect.







Squishy, disagreeable lizard.




Fully puddled and spread out.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 19, 2013)

Pretty cool. Is he able to get any UVB through an open window or door? It looks like a nice room.


----------



## Styx (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, a percentage does pass through the screen. I'm always paranoid about one thing or another, so when the sun gets to the point the trees block out the light he gets, he comes inside and goes under his Reptisuns also. Being in the sun room is his new favorite thing though.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 19, 2013)

He is beautiful!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 19, 2013)

WOW what a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Styx (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. I'm very pleased with how his color is coming along.


----------

